# clen and yohimbine stacked



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

has any used these together or cycled them? a mate from the gym says they both work really well as fat burners but i cant seem to find anything about stacking them, and something i dont understand to well is the receptor down grading, some where i read says you need to take a antihistimine after 2weeks of clen, but i read that the yohimbine can extend that until 4weeks if yohimbine is taking,

i no diet is key when loosing bodyfat, diet which will be strictly clean and using a carb cycling routine


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bump for u


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

just popped em both half an hour ago first though


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes it fine to use them together I used.i used 2 weeks clen/yoh then 2 weeks dhacks power caps that contain yoh,then two weeks yoh its self.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Yes it fine to use them together I used.i used 2 weeks clen/yoh then 2 weeks dhacks power caps that contain yoh,then two weeks yoh its self.


TBH you're probably not getting the full potency from the Yoh mate. It will downregulate the alpha receptors, which means you get less and less from it over time. Most run 2 on 2 off, although you can stretch this to 3 poss 4 weeks, the 4 the week wont have a significant effect. You need to let your receptors recover, and then you will get max effect from the Yoh again.

@andymc88 - you can stack them, however you may want to run them on alternate 2 weeks cycles, 2 weeks Clen, 2 weeks Yoh, 2 weeks Clen etc, as this way you have a fat burner running continuously and as as Clen hits Beta receptors and Yoh Alpha receptors, each recovers while the other is being run. This would probably maximise the fat loss, and also as they can also help suppress appetite (Yoh particularly) it will help on this front as well.

Hope this helps

:thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> TBH you're probably not getting the full potency from the Yoh mate. It will downregulate the alpha receptors, which means you get less and less from it over time. Most run 2 on 2 off, although you can stretch this to 3 poss 4 weeks, the 4 the week wont have a significant effect. You need to let your receptors recover, and then you will get max effect from the Yoh again.
> 
> @andymc88 - you can stack them, however you may want to run them on alternate 2 weeks cycles, 2 weeks Clen, 2 weeks Yoh, 2 weeks Clen etc, as this way you have a fat burner running continuously and as as Clen hits Beta receptors and Yoh Alpha receptors, each recovers while the other is being run. This would probably maximise the fat loss, and also as they can also help suppress appetite (Yoh particularly) it will help on this front as well.
> 
> ...


Are both not in Rohm's Thermo Lipid? That's supposed to be very effective when run every day for a month.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

they are, along with T3 and 7-Keto, but from personal experience after about half way through weeks 3 I was getting nothing from it. Some people are lucky and can run for 4 weeks, most cant well not without losing any efficiency from pretty much any of the components.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> they are, along with T3 and 7-Keto, but from personal experience after about half way through weeks 3 I was getting nothing from it. Some people are lucky and can run for 4 weeks, most cant well not without losing any efficiency from pretty much any of the components.


Would you say a 2 week on/2 week off split would be the best for it?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> Would you say a 2 week on/2 week off split would be the best for it?


Its how I ran it last time buddy. You may get away with three, but as with all these things YMMV.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

That's how I'll run it, think I'll order some now that its back in supply.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> That's how I'll run it, think I'll order some now that its back in supply.


Also with the T3 as by 2 weeks natty levels will be pretty much zero, so 2/2 makes sense to me. :thumb:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

cheers for the replies lads @DiggyV @Dux i stopped the yohimbine at the weekend and dropped 40mcg clen this mo so i will build up to where a feel a can manage, with 2 weeks on clen 2weeks on yohimbine, hoping to get down to single digits in 11weeks for holiday currently 15%


----------

